# John Deere 1020 rims



## carrolltonfc (Jan 14, 2022)

These are 12x28" rims on my John Deere 1020. Any idea where i can purchase new rims and a decent price?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
Have you contacted any tractor salvage yards about used rear rims? Rim in photo doesn't look very bad.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Looks to me like some new tires are in order as well... Tractor House salvage parts.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I operated my Ford 6700 raking many 100's of acres with rear tires that had many exterior cracks & looked a lot worse than rear tire in OP's photo unless bottom part of tire is a lot worse condition. Tire condition of that area of tie would depend on length of time sitting deflated.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> I operated my Ford 6700 raking many 100's of acres with rear tires that had many exterior cracks & looked a lot worse than rear tire in OP's photo unless bottom part of tire is a lot worse condition. Tire condition of that area of tie would depend on length of time sitting deflated.


Looks like a large hole in tire around the 3 oclock position, unless it is just a shadow?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

jd110 said:


> Looks like a large hole in tire around the 3 oclock position, unless it is just a shadow?


Thanks I didn't notice that defect


----------

